# Api quick start



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone used this stuff? what is it like?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/API-QUICK...9?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4d01778f13


----------



## RaptorX8 (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't used that particular brand, but I have used Tetra's Safe Start. I know some people say bacterial additives are a big no-no, but I managed to fishless cycle my 29 gallon in 25 days without seeded material. And I just finished cycling my 5.5 gallon with Safe Start and with seeded material in 10 days. It doesn't 'Instantly cycle' your tank like it claims, but it sure does help jump start the process and help cycle faster.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

This stuff is rubish and does NOT work, in fact it gave my tank an ammonia spike but lucky for me no fish were in it.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok thank you for the replies


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

If you're after a bacteria starter culture boost product I'd suggest Tetra SafeStart (I've used it myself with great success). Wait until you start getting decent levels of ammonia before introducing it so that the bacteria have something to feed off, then add the recommended dose. Dose smaller amounts every other day (after ammonia dosing) until the bottle is used up to distribute the beneficial bacteria over a series of days and give them a 'better chance of survival'. Make sure you apply any beneficial bacteria supplements directly into your filter media


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah im putting the media straight into the filter and i will then leave it running for a few days I dont think im going to need this API quick start now.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

For the record, Safestart and Dr Tim's One-and-Only have the autotrophic bacteria that maintain the nitrogen cycle. They specifically say they contain nitrosomonas and nitrospira. (Safestart is derived from Dr Tim Hovanec's original formula for BioSpira, as is O-a-O.) There are others. Anything that requires refrigeration for maximum shelf-life probably does. 

Cycle, Stability, Quickstart, and others that store at room temperature contain heterotrophic bacteria. They'll cut ammonia and assist the autotrophs in getting started, but it's not the same at all. They will not complete and maintain the cycle. They are useful for fish-in cycling as they can help keep the ammonia and nitrite in check.

Like a lot of these products, Quickstart correctly claims to contain nitrifying bacteria. Autotophic and heterotrophic are both NB. 

I've been hearing about products which are a blend of both...either the best of both worlds or the worst. I don't know, yet.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I used Stability since I stuffed gravel from an established tank (thank you LFS!) into my filter cartridge.


----------



## blkgardner (Oct 7, 2012)

I used it about a week after I had a major hornwort shedding in a fairly new tank. It accelerated the decay process, but it also caused an ammonia spike and a PH crash, from about 7.4 to 6 - 6.5. I think the PH crash was due to the decay of the plant material, which obviously wouldn't be present in a new tank. 

The ammonia spike hasn't killed anything yet, even though it is at about 2-3 ppm even with daily 50% water changes. Maybe the Quickstart is generating a false positive on the ammonia test. Nitrites are at zero, and nitrates are just above 0. Due to frequent water changes, nitrates would stay low, but since they aren't at 0, it looks like the nitrogen cycle is working.


----------



## blkgardner (Oct 7, 2012)

I threw in a bottle of Tetra Startsafe two days ago. Ammonia levels are still elevated, although they look like they are coming down slowly. That could either mean the API Quickstart is giving a false reading, or the Quickstart bacteria is crowding out the Startsafe bacteria. However, since no fish have died yet (1 betta, 7 white clouds, 2 albino bronze cory, 1 mystery snail), I'm assuming API is giving a false reading.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If your ammonia stays elevated (above 0.5ppm) even with major daily water changes, double-dose Prime or Amquel conditioner. These products instantly convert ammonia to safe(er) ammonium for up to 48 hours.


----------

